# Roast spuds.......what is your foolproof method?



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

With MrsD not being well I have taken over all duties.
I enjoy cooking but have never done roast spuds.
I am using Maris Pipers spuds.
1. I want brown
2. I want crispy
Suggestions welcome.
BTW.....I am OK with all other items ie veg and gravy etc.


----------



## Brandane (15 Aug 2021)

The single man's recommendation: buy Auntie Bessies frozen ones, and chuck them in the air fryer for 15 minutes.


----------



## winjim (15 Aug 2021)

You know what I'm gonna say - air fryer.

Peel and chop, parboil 5-10 mins, cool immediately under running water and leave to drain until very dry. Then toss in a small amount of oil and air fry at 200C for 20mins. Alternatively put them in with the meat so they roast in the fat, which is the more traditional method.

You can do the parboiling and draining bit well ahead of time. I do my prep in the morning before everyone else is up. The important bit as I see it is to cool and drain them properly. Some people will tell you to shake them hard in the pan with the oil so the edges go mushy. They are silly people.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

Brandane said:


> The single man's recommendation: buy Auntie Bessies frozen ones, and chuck them in the air fryer for 15 minutes.


Ta.....too late now though


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Aug 2021)

Get oil hot in oven first before adding spuds. Part boil em but not too much. Sprinkle with salt (and again after basting and turning).

edit: add herbs to your taste, fresh rosemary etc.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Aug 2021)

Peel and cut into size
Boil in salted water for 5-10 minutes (normally closer to 10)
in the meantime preheat the oven to 200-220 and put a shallow oven dish in with a couple of mm of oil in it (my wife prefer me to use lard)

WHen the potatoes are boiled - drain well and shake in the pan
pull the dish out of the oven and tip the spuds in
turn the spuds over until all sides are coated in the oil
put back in the oven
turn when they start to brown - probably 15-20 mins - 

remove when brown - eat immediatly


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Aug 2021)

Peel potatoes and cut to desired size (not too small).

Place in a pan of salted cold water, bring up to boil, cook until just softening on edges.

Drain away all the water, keep in the pan, and shake so edges roughen.

Pour over some crisp and dry rapeseed oil to coat them all over. Place some more of this oil in the bottom of a roasting tin, place potatoes into tin, making sure all sides have oil on them.

Sprinkle with a little more sea salt over the top (and sprinkle sparingly some dried thyme if desired).

Roast in a preheated oven for about an hour on 200c (Fan assisted 180) / Gas 6.

Turn half way through cooking.

Cook until crispy on outside (should be fluffy on inside).

Chef's tip: If out want to get them fully cooked ahead, as long as you drain all the oil off, they can sit on the side, and you can put them back in the oven, in a dry roasting tin, for about 15 mins at same as above.

Above provided by Mrs TB, professional chef, not by me


----------



## winjim (15 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When the potatoes are boiled - drain well and shake in the pan





Toshiba Boy said:


> Drain away all the water, keep in the pan, and shake so edges roughen.


You are silly people.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2021)

Any or all of the above suggestions, but, just before you put them in the oven (on a tray with greaseproof paper to save washing up) roll them in crushed crisps. 
Salt & vinegar is best, but cheese & onion will do 😉


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Aug 2021)

I use Delia"s recepie. Always foolproof and pressure tested to eliminate idiot errors. 
Put the parboiled and shaken/roughed up pots into sizzling hot oil ( on a gas ring) to seal.
I cook for about 50 mins in hot oven.
Add rosemary for extra cheffiness.

I like Aunt Bessey and I like Delia, but which is best...


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Aug 2021)

With old potatoes, if you want decent crispy roasties, here are Two Additional Steps

1. After peeling, “turn“ each potato piece. Meaning, take all the sharp edges off the spud with knife or peeler, like you would take the arriss off, say, a window ledge timber before undercoating, so the paint sticks. This way (and chefs waste a lot of spud in turning them all to the same shape and size - don’t do that!) you don’t get burnt edges, but wholly crispy outers.
2. After par-boiling and cooling, “scruffle” each potato (this word I made up). Meaning, take a fork and scrape the entire surface of the floury delight until it is thoroughly scruffled. This way, you will get a fluffier and yet deeper crispiness. The skins will shatter between your teeth, and your dinner will be the envy of the neighbourhood.

Another step, if you so choose. Once turned and scruffled, after the par boiling and the cooling, place the fluffy delights on a baking tray and into the freezer (or the blast chiller - don’t we all? - or into your liquid nitrogen bath) and let them chill right down before all the other steps you’ve been given. The next one should be swirling on hot goose, duck or rendered lamb or beef fat before the roasting begins.

Gorgeous. 

Please, please, please do not buy ready-made. They are insanely tasteless, hopelessly filled with bad fats and ridiculously expensive.


----------



## presta (15 Aug 2021)

My ideal roast spuds aren't crispy. I like them sticky, covered with the savoury residue that (sometimes) forms in the bottom of the roasting tin. I think the residue comes from the blood that runs out of the meat, but it rarely appears for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2021)

Aunt Bessies. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Aug 2021)

Par-boiled then 'roughed up' after sprinkling on some seasoned flour, then max oven roasted in healthy goose fat, yum


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Aunt Bessies. Can't go wrong.


MrsD can't stand them (I am not keen). ABs Yorkshire puds are OK for a quick fix.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

Well they turned out well.....thanks to all.
Had no goose fat and they were in th'oven when I read the tip about flour.
TBH if I could reach I would pat my own back


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD can't stand them (I am not keen). ABs Yorkshire puds are OK for a quick fix.


I agree…aunt bessies are very dry and tastless, compared to a fresh roasted spud


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 604391
> 
> Well they turned out well.....thanks to all.
> Had no goose fat and they were in th'oven when I read the tip about flour.
> TBH if I could reach I would pat my own back


No meat???


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> No meat???


Yep..... that is roast chicken at the top.
Not much tbh as we both enjoy the veg and spuds.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2021)

The Sunday roast at pub.


----------



## stephec (15 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Aunt Bessies. Can't go wrong.


Weirdo, at your age you should know how to do a proper job.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2021)

stephec said:


> Weirdo, at your age you should know how to do a proper job.




At my age? You. You young whippersnapper NOT


----------



## stephec (15 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> At my age? You. You young whippersnapper NOT


I've still not given up hope of ending up in the dungeon. 😊


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> Get oil hot in oven first before adding spuds. Part boil em but not too much. Sprinkle with salt (and again after basting and turning).
> 
> edit: add herbs to your taste, fresh rosemary etc.


Me and 19 C C members will be at your place next Sunday lunchtime.I'll bring a bottle of red.looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Aug 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Peel potatoes and cut to desired size (not too small).
> 
> Place in a pan of salted cold water, bring up to boil, cook until just softening on edges.
> 
> ...


Is the correct answer! I would substitute only olive oil and re-stress a point made earlier: that the choice of spud is crucial. The OP specified Maris Piper, which are fine/good, and often used hereabouts, though given my druthers I'd always go King Edward.



Randomnerd said:


> 1. After peeling, “turn“ each potato piece. Meaning, take all the sharp edges off the spud with knife or peeler, like you would take the arriss off, say, a window ledge timber before undercoating, so the paint sticks. This way (and chefs waste a lot of spud in turning them all to the same shape and size - don’t do that!) you don’t get burnt edges, but wholly crispy outers.
> 2. After par-boiling and cooling, “scruffle” each potato (this word I made up). Meaning, take a fork and scrape the entire surface of the floury delight until it is thoroughly scruffled. This way, you will get a fluffier and yet deeper crispiness. The skins will shatter between your teeth, and your dinner will be the envy of the neighbourhood.


You work on each spuddy with a fork? Are you, like, mad? Drain 'em, put the lid back on, shake till done. Done.

As for 'turning' pieces, interesting. It does bring to mind my 10 year old mind being boggled by watching carrots in a factory being 'turned' to become the uniform shape & size preferred by the American consumer, a process which left about half the carrot used in the bin.

Oh, one more thought for anyone who's never done it, you test for the 'doneness' of the boiling potatoes by poking/scraping them with a fork. If they still feel hard, boil on. They're done when you can feel the surface give slightly to the fork...when you feel you can scrape them. Doneness matters, because if they're too hard they won't go floury, soak up oil and get crispy.

I used to use lard, because my mum always did. I was recommended olive oil for health reasons, and it seems fine to me. And healthier.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Aug 2021)

Re Olive Oil v Rapeseed Oil (fully acknowledging its down to personal choice), and again deferring to Mrs TB and her 35 years as a chef, Olive Oil tends to make the roast potatoes less crispy than Rapeseed Oil, and can make them a little too "oily".

But, hey what do I know, the only cookery programme I ever watch is Nigella, and whenever my wife "catches" me watching, she always asks "So what's she making?" to which I always have to honestly reply " I have absolutely no idea!"


----------



## Profpointy (16 Aug 2021)

Some of you are over complicating this. 

Chop up your spuds, smear 'em in (preferably goose) fat, sprinkle with coarse salt, bung 'em in the oven at 180C until done.


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2021)

Steam/boil untill near breaking point, toss a couple of times in colander/gastro to rough up the edges, tray with infused oil, heavy seasoning and voila. Have tried duck fat, beef dripping, pork fat, olive oil, goose fat and my favourite is cheap sunflower oil - it lets other ingredients shine.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (15 Sep 2021)

When you take the roasting tin with the pre-heated oil out of the oven in order to add the spuds, put the tin on a hot hob so that the oil stays really hot and does not have a chance to cool down. Spuds should sizzle when they first make contact with the oil. The hot hob technique transformed my roast spuds from poor to really pretty good.


----------



## winjim (15 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Some of you are over complicating this.
> 
> Chop up your spuds, smear 'em in (preferably goose) fat, sprinkle with coarse salt, bung 'em in the oven at 180C until done.


It's a recipe which contains in the title all the instructions you really need.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Is the correct answer! I would substitute only olive oil and re-stress a point made earlier: that the choice of spud is crucial. The OP specified Maris Piper, which are fine/good, and often used hereabouts, though given my druthers I'd always go King Edward.
> 
> 
> You work on each spuddy with a fork? Are you, like, mad? Drain 'em, put the lid back on, shake till done. Done.
> ...


Lard is fine, as is dripping, goose fat.
Olive oil shouldn’t be used at high temps as it has a low smoke point…it’s a poor frying oil and a waste of money when Rapeseed is pretty much as healthy as Olive oil as makes no difference at roasting temps.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Re Olive Oil v Rapeseed Oil (fully acknowledging its down to personal choice), and again deferring to Mrs TB and her 35 years as a chef, Olive Oil tends to make the roast potatoes less crispy than Rapeseed Oil, and can make them a little too "oily".
> 
> But, hey what do I know, the only cookery programme I ever watch is Nigella, and whenever my wife "catches" me watching, she always asks "So what's she making?" to which I always have to honestly reply " I have absolutely no idea!"


Mrs TB is on the money.
Olive oil only for low temp ‘frying’ or sautéing….

.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2021)

I cut the spuds into pieces a bit bigger than a golf ball and stick them in a pan of salted cold water, then bring them to the boil for three minutes, before draining them in a sieve. They then get put around the joint of meat to be roasted, closer than a bevy of Bunnies to Hugh Hefner. The important thing is that the spuds get the benefit of all the fat that comes out of the joint, so baste the joint and the spuds with your oil/fat of choice quite frequently. BTW, my efforts with goose fat were a spectacular disaster.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> BTW, my efforts with goose fat were a spectacular disaster.



I dare not ask…but go on!


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I dare not ask…but go on!


We were in Cornwall at Christmas. The sainted Delia had just started talking about goose fat and I fancied taking a punt. It was my only task of the day apart from the bread sauce which I had decided to take under my wing too. It was a glorious day and the family went for a walk while I stayed at the controls. I believe gin and wine was partaken of in their absence and that the kitchen got completely out of control. The family draws a veil over the whole episode.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2021)

Stick them in a roasting tin in the oven. Turn oven on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I cut the spuds into pieces a bit bigger than a golf ball and stick them in a pan of salted cold water, then bring them to the boil for three minutes, before draining them in a sieve. They then get put around the joint of meat to be roasted, closer than a bevy of Bunnies to Hugh Hefner. The important thing is that the spuds get the benefit of all the fat that comes out of the joint, so baste the joint and the spuds with your oil/fat of choice quite frequently. BTW, my efforts with goose fat were a spectacular disaster.


I bet your goose was cooked when they returned….


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I bet your goose was cooked when they returned….


I was forgiven and we had a lovely meal. Four hours later I decided to take an evening walk. Somehow I ended up contemplating the beauty of the stars while resting in a Cornish hedge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I was forgiven and we had a lovely meal. Four hours later I decided to take an evening walk. Somehow I ended up contemplating the beauty of the stars while resting in a Cornish hedge.


Man after my own heart  Amateur astronomy has its benefits….


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Man after my own heart  Amateur astronomy has its benefits….


The hedge was extremely comfortable. I felt it best to linger a while. Alas, I never discovered any unknown celestial bodies.


----------



## Eziemnaik (18 Oct 2021)

Brown & crispy...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Oct 2021)

Sit too close to an open fire


----------



## Andy_R (18 Oct 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Re Olive Oil v Rapeseed Oil (fully acknowledging its down to personal choice), and again deferring to Mrs TB and her 35 years as a chef, Olive Oil tends to make the roast potatoes less crispy than Rapeseed Oil, and can make them a little too "oily".
> 
> But, hey what do I know, the only cookery programme I ever watch is Nigella, and whenever my wife "catches" me watching, she always asks "So what's she making?" to which I always have to honestly reply " I have absolutely no idea!"


"Baps, she's making baps" should be your response. See how long you last...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 Oct 2021)

Andy_R said:


> "Baps, she's making baps" should be your response. See how long you last...


Not long!


----------

